# Does this mean female?!?!



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 5, 2014)

On my other plant that is an Indica this little object showed up I guess I just saw it today at least haha 

View attachment 253c42d4-44c2-45bc-8802-ee28fe4db01a_TapatalkEditedImage.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 5, 2014)

looks more male like to me


----------



## jingo (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know looks more like stipule to me, but I never have blown up a node. To that degree so dunno


----------



## Locked (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't say either way right now.  If that thing was white I would say female.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2014)

IMO, no--female preflowers show as 2 small white hairs.  That looks more like new growth to me.


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok thanks guys


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 5, 2014)

You should see a little rounded, teardrop shaped bulb form first, then it will get a little bigger and either it will begin to grow a little stem under it so that it looks like a green sucker on a stick(male) or it will stay tight against the cusp of the node and 2 tiny white hairs will begin to grow out of the little bulb (female).


----------

